# Razer Blade 15 Advanced i7-9750H --- Throttling when power max's revert to 45w



## Enigma2806 (Sep 12, 2020)

Hello All,

I have been playing with Throttlestop for some time and when I run TSBENCH on 12 threads 1024, I notice something interesting. There are no warning during my 28 second boost at the start where my Package wattage is hitting 71.8, but as soon as it reverts down to the 45w voltage after the 28 seconds I get PL1 accross CORE and GPU and EDP on RING in RED and then the check mark for throttle applies. 

It is weird to me while running the boosted power everything is fine and as soon as it reverts to the standard for the CPU of 45w it throttles. I have tried lowering the short and long to 45w and this triggers the same errors immediately. 

I have also tried lowering turbo boost and that does nothing across the cores to change the above. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 12, 2020)

You have your short term turbo power limit set to 80W so you should not be seeing any throttling when your CPU is running at 71.8W.

You have your long term turbo power limit set to 60W so in theory, it should not be throttling at 45W. The problem is that some laptops use the EC to enforce a 45W long term power limit. Regardless of any setting in ThrottleStop, long term, your CPU will throttle at 45W. You will see PL1 red in the CORE column and when this happens, Limit Reasons usually shows EDP light up red in the RING column at the same time. These two are connected. It is always the built in PL1 power limit that is causing the throttling.



Enigma2806 said:


> It is weird


Not really. Your CPU is running exactly as it is supposed to run. If you do not like your laptop throttling to 45W, do not buy a laptop from Razer next time. Some manufacturers leave the turbo power limits wide open so enthusiasts can set the power limits however they like.


----------



## Enigma2806 (Sep 12, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> You have your short term turbo power limit set to 80W so you should not be seeing any throttling when your CPU is running at 71.8W.
> 
> You have your long term turbo power limit set to 60W so in theory, it should not be throttling at 45W. The problem is that some laptops use the EC to enforce a 45W long term power limit. Regardless of any setting in ThrottleStop, long term, your CPU will throttle at 45W. You will see PL1 red in the CORE column and when this happens, Limit Reasons usually shows EDP light up red in the RING column at the same time. These two are connected. It is always the built in PL1 power limit that is causing the throttling.
> 
> ...



What I find odd is that it give no throttling when running above the limited wattage of 45, but as soon as it stops boosting the power and settles in to power max of 45w that triggers the throttle warnings.

any thoughts on that ?


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 12, 2020)

When you first start testing, the only power limit in effect is the 80W short term turbo power limit that you have set. During your stress test, the CPU is running below this power limit so there is no reason for it to throttle. 

The 45W long term limit does not get enforced until after 28 seconds or however long Razer set the turbo time limit to. Then you will see the reasons for throttling to show up in Limit Reasons and the CPU will reduce its speed so it does not exceed 45W of power consumption.


----------



## Enigma2806 (Sep 12, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> When you first start testing, the only power limit in effect is the 80W short term turbo power limit that you have set. During your stress test, the CPU is running below this power limit so there is no reason for it to throttle.
> 
> The 45W long term limit does not get enforced until after 28 seconds or however long Razer set the turbo time limit to. Then you will see the reasons for throttling to show up in Limit Reasons and the CPU will reduce its speed so it does not exceed 45W of power consumption.


And no one who has a Razer has figured out how to bypass the hard cap I am assuming ?


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 12, 2020)

This power limit is set internally. With Razer, you are stuck with it. 

A 9750H probably needs 80W for maximum performance. 45W does not go very far. When heavily loaded, the CPU will need to do a lot of throttling to stay under 45W.


----------



## Enigma2806 (Sep 12, 2020)

Really annoying... would have been nice if all the review sites would have pointed this out when I was looking for a game laptop.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 12, 2020)

When you buy a new laptop, you have to test it thoroughly as soon as you get it so you can return it immediately if you are not happy with it. 

Some review sites are afraid to talk about any issues. If a reviewer is honest, they will not have access to any more laptops from that company. They tend to talk around subjects like this. 

Notebook Check reviewed a new Razer Blade 15 with an 8 core 10875H and the throttling was obvious.








						Razer Blade 15 Advanced Model (2020) in review: Detail improvements pay off
					

We review the Razer Blade 15 Advanced Model in the configuration with the Core i7-10875H CPU, the GeForce RTX 2080 Super Max-Q GPU, solid state drive, and a 300 Hz Full HD display. How does the 15.6-inch laptop perform compared to the competition?




					www.notebookcheck.net
				






> The processor runs the Cinebench R15 benchmark's multithread test at 2.5 to 3 GHz.



Not worth paying extra money for a high end CPU if all it does is throttle.


----------



## Enigma2806 (Sep 13, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> When you buy a new laptop, you have to test it thoroughly as soon as you get it so you can return it immediately if you are not happy with it.
> 
> Some review sites are afraid to talk about any issues. If a reviewer is honest, they will not have access to any more laptops from that company. They tend to talk around subjects like this.
> 
> ...


Haha make me feel worse now  I will say my geekbench 5 score is pretty high and I get good FPS on demanding games so it’s not the end of the world but I def would buy a different one next time to max performance.


----------



## dgianstefani (Sep 13, 2020)

It's a thin and light laptop what do you expect? The same performance as a two inch thick desktop replacement?


----------



## Enigma2806 (Sep 13, 2020)

I would argue that since I am only hitting high 70s to low 80s at the 45w cap that razer even with a thin and light could have allowed a slightly higher wattage cap for tweaked performance.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 13, 2020)

Enigma2806 said:


> Really annoying... would have been nice if all the review sites would have pointed this out when I was looking for a game laptop.


Better to read the comments following a review, than the review itself.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 13, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> It's a thin and light laptop what do you expect?


The problem is that some manufacturers are putting as little as possible into their heatsink designs. 



http://imgur.com/K88ofEI


There is plenty of room in thin and light laptops for an adequate heatsink. Barely adequate seems to be what manufacturers are shooting for. A piece of tinfoil has about as much metal in it as that heatsink does. Laptops never used to run constantly at over 90°C. Now they all seem to. When you open up a laptop, it is pretty obvious when a manufacturer has decided to save a buck.



Enigma2806 said:


> make me feel worse now


Sorry about that. 
It just gets frustrating when you see what could be built vs what is actually being built. It would take very little additional cost and effort to build a great laptop compared to building a barely adequate laptop.


----------



## Enigma2806 (Sep 13, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> The problem is that some manufacturers are putting as little as possible into their heatsink designs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well with the new Nvidia cards coming out, I think I will build a desktop for next go around. I am primarily a console gamer, but wanted to dabble with PC gaming and liked the idea of portability. The Razer has been good for that, but I like to tweak, so the desktop should allow me to have fun!


----------



## dgianstefani (Sep 13, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> The problem is that some manufacturers are putting as little as possible into their heatsink designs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the 2019 razer blade and it has an excellent vapour chamber cooling system for cpu and gpu.


----------

